

Get your fix of new music, movies, & books every month - comet

Hey y'all,
We've just launched our new venture, Moshbag beta (http://moshbag.in) for all ye musicados, filmatoes, &#38; bookies.<p>What's it all about? Every month, Independent musicians, film-makers, &#38; writers from around the world upload their their new &#38; unreleased singles, movies, and books on Moshbag. &#38; You! Lucky You! get to download it all at the end of each month for a small subscription fee.<p>Looking forward to receiving your comments &#38; feedback!<p>P.S. If you also happen to know some awesome musicians/writers/filmmakers personally do share this with them &#38; help us out!
======
LBarret
Europe is covered ?

~~~
comet
Barret, YES Europe is covered! :)

Thanks for taking the time!

